# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  πως μετράς την αντισταση απο πυκνωτη ηλεκτρολυτικο

## Elena29

? 
με πολύμετρο?

----------


## ikaros1978

Ελενακι ο πυκνωτης δεν εχει ωμικη αντισταση μονο αλλα και χωρητικη.Η οποια ειναι διαφορετικη σε καθε συχνοτητα.οποτε με το πολυμετρο δεν μπορεις να μετρησεις.

----------


## mariosm

Με τιποτα. Δεν υπαρχει αντισταση στον πυκνωτη. Ειναι απειρη

----------


## dimitrisOS

με πολυμετρο και φυσικα οχι δεν γινεται !!!!!!!

μονο τυπο .

----------


## Elena29

??????????????????????  :Huh:   :Confused1:   :Glare:   :Cursing:

----------


## termagazis

:Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## spiroscfu

Παιδιά και έλενα ο πυκνωτής έχει χωρητική αντίσταση (κάτι σαν ωμική μεταβαλομενη από την συχνότητα)
ο τύπος που υπολογίζεται είναι Xc=1/(2pfc),
πχ.  πυκνωτής 1uF σε μια πηγή 12V και 50Hz, παρουσιάζει χωρητική αντίσταση  Xc=1/6,28*50*0,000001  =>1/0,000314=3185Ω, τώρα γνωρίζοντας τα  προηγούμενα μπορούμε με ένα πολύμετρο να την βρούμε ή αν ξέρουμε την συχνότητα και την τάση μόνο με τον τύπο.

----------


## nikknikk4

bla bla bla...

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=37594&page=1


.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Με τιποτα. Δεν υπαρχει αντισταση στον πυκνωτη. Ειναι απειρη








> 



http://www.sz8s.gr/sz8spdf/14 SYNTHETH ANTISTASH.pdf

----------


## navar

άσε με να μαντέψω , θές να δείς την κατάσταση απο τα 40 κομμάτια που πουλάς !!!
αλήθεια τελικά σε λένε ελενίτσα ή μαρία ?

----------


## spiroscfu

> bla bla bla...
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=37594&page=1
> 
> 
> .



Ρε μεγάλε για εξήγησε λίγο το blabla δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Ρε μεγάλε για εξήγησε λίγο το blabla δεν το καταλαβαίνω.



η εξηγηση ειναι στο Link

----------


## spiroscfu

το link το κατάλαβα την εξήγηση πάλι όχι.

----------


## nikknikk4

ξαναδιάβασε ολα τα post εδω
ελπιζω να καταλάβεις και για να το κανω σε ψιλα "μονόνολεπτα" δεν αφορά τα γραφωμενα σου

υγ. και μετα απο κανα ημιωρο ας σβησει καποιος τα περιττα post στο θεμα

----------


## spiroscfu

εγώ ότι πεις, μόνο που έχω πρόβλημα με τα μονόλεπτα να τα κάνουμε δίλεπτα και θα είμαστε όλοι οκ.

----------


## nikknikk4

μονόλεπτα πιο λιανα δεν γινεται

υγ. και μετα απο κανα ημιωρο ας σβησει καποιος τα περιττα post στο θεμα

----------


## nikknikk4

και για να δουμε (θυμηθουμε,κανουμε) και μερικες κατασκευες...



*Καπασιτομετρο & ESR 
*http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47246



*ESR** METER 
*http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48350



*Τρανζιστορόμετρο και τεστ πυκνωτών θυρίστορ και τράιακ
*http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47952




*TESTER*
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52236

----------

leosedf (05-07-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Με το τελευταίο άρχισα να μπαίνω στο θέμα η έλενα ή μαρία θέλει να μετρήσει την εσωτερική αντίσταση και όχι την χωρητική,
για να δει αν οι πυκνωτές της είναι καλή και να κτυπήσει ανάλογα την τιμή.

----------

leosedf (05-07-11)

----------


## leosedf

Αν και αμφιβάλλω αν μια Μαρία η Έλενα θα έψαχνε τόσο πυκνωτές ώστε να τα κονομήσει θα σου πω το εξής.
Πέτα τους στα σκουπίδια η στην ανακύκλωση.
Κανείς δεν έγινε πλούσιος από αρχαίους πυκνωτές. Να είχες κανέναν παλιό υπολογιστή, καμιά λυχνία κάτι τέλος πάντων κάτι θα έβγαζες.
Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος τι να πω, τέτοια εμμονή με τους πυκνωτές.

----------


## spiroscfu

Έλενα μαρία παναγιώτα μίτσος κτλ.
Συμφωνώ κωσταντίνε.

----------


## agis68

Συμφωνώ με πυκνωτές τι να βγάλεις, τι ναι ο καββουρας τι ναι το ζουμί του. Αν έχεις τιποτις  ρολόγια, παλια αντικείμενα κατι γίνεται.....lol

----------


## navar

έλα βρε αδερφέ να πιούμε έναν καφέ , φέρε μια λίστα με το τί έχεις και το συζητάμε :P :P

----------


## leosedf

Ε έτσι πως πάει προβλέπεται να φοράει καμπαρτίνα και να πηγαίνει σε κόσμο ανοίγοντας την "ψσσσσστ φιλαράκι? Κάνα καλό πυκνωτάκι θές? Vintage πράμα σου λέω γνήσιο".

----------


## ceidas

Για να μην ανοίγω τώρα καινούργιο θέμα, μια απορία θέλω να μου λύσει όποιος ξέρει.

Στο σχολειό και τώρα στο πρώτο έτος στο πανεπιστήμιο μας μάθανε δύο πράγματα σε σχέση με τους πυκνωτές. Πρώτον ότι είναι συμμετρικοί. Δηλαδή το που θα πάνε τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά φορτία εξαρτάται αν πως θα τον συνδέσεις στην πηγή τάσης. Δεύτερον, ότι σε DC κύκλωμα λειτουργούν σαν ανοιχτά κυκλώματα.

Και τα δύο βλέπω να καταρίπτοντε. Το πρώτο, γιατί βλέπω στα διαγράμματα να σημειώνεται διαφορετικά ο αρνητικός πόλος και το δεύτερο από προσωπικό πείραμα. Σύνδεσα μια led με έναν πυκνωτή και μια πηγή τάσης και εκείνη άναβε, όχι κανονικά αλλά σαν να είχα αντίσταση σε σειρά.

Μπορεί κανείς να εξηγήσει τι συμβαίνει εδώ?

----------


## FILMAN

Εσύ κάνεις λάθος φίλε μου!

α) Το πού θα πάνε τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά φορτία εξαρτάται πράγματι από το πώς θα συνδέσεις τον πυκνωτή στην πηγή (συνεχούς) τάσης. Απλώς μερικοί πυκνωτές (ηλεκτρολυτικοί - τανταλίου) έχουν πολικότητα. Αν τους βάλεις ανάποδα θα φορτιστούν ανάποδα, αλλά ταυτόχρονα θα καταστραφούν.

β) Όσο για το πείραμά σου: 
1) Μήπως η πηγή δεν ήταν συνεχούς;
2) Μήπως ο πυκνωτής είχε μεγάλη χωρητικότητα και εσύ δεν περίμενες αρκετό χρόνο να σβήσει το LED; Διότι μέχρι να φορτιστεί ο πυκνωτής το LED θα ανάβει.
3) Μήπως ο πυκνωτής που έβαλες ήταν χαλασμένος (είχε διαρροή);

----------


## spiroscfu

> Και τα δύο βλέπω να καταρίπτοντε.



Τα δύο παραπάνω δεν καταρρίπτονται, *αλλά* αν θέλεις πραγματική γνώση πρέπει να ασχοληθείς και από μόνος σου (όπως πολύ καλά έκανες!!).

----------


## ceidas

@FILMAN α)Δεν ξέρω αν ο πυκνωτής είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός, μόνο ένα KGM(M) γράφει απάνω  αν αυτό σημαίνει κάτι.
β)1) Τα 5v που δίνει το arduino συνεχής τάση δεν είναι?
2) 100 uf είναι ο πυκνωτής αλλά το ξανάκανα το πείραμα και ιδού μια εικόνα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21899

Το  επάνω κύκλωμα κάνει ένα spark (ανάβει στιγμιαία το λαμπάκι) και μετά  τίποτα. Στο από κάτω όμως γίνεται το spark αλλά το λαμπάκι εξακολουθεί  να ανάβει εμφανώς ασθενέστερο.
3) Τώρα για το αν είναι χαλασμένος δεν  ξέρω αλλά δεν το νομίζω. με τον ίδιο πυκωτή έφτιαξα έναν ταλαντωτή ο  οποίος δούλευε κανονικότατα.

@spirosfu Ασχολούμαι φίλε μου αλλά βλέπω *συνέχεια*  ( και όταν λέω συνέχεια εννοώ τόσο πολύ που καταντάει εξοργιστικό) ότι  το 80% της θεωρίας που μας μαθαίνουν είναι παραμύθια με καμία σημασία.  Έκανα άλλο ένα πείραμα που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα και παρατήρησα  ότι ανάλογα το πως θα συνδέσω τον πυκνωτή (δηλαδή είτε από την μία μεριά  είτε αναποδογυρίζοντας τον από την άλλη) το led σβήνει πιο αργά. Αυτό τώρα πως εξηγήται?
rcl.jpg

----------


## spiroscfu

> @spirosfu Ασχολούμαι φίλε μου αλλά βλέπω *συνέχεια*  ( και όταν λέω συνέχεια εννοώ τόσο πολύ που καταντάει εξοργιστικό) ότι  το 80% της θεωρίας που μας μαθαίνουν είναι παραμύθια με καμία σημασία.  Έκανα άλλο ένα πείραμα που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα και παρατήρησα  ότι ανάλογα το πως θα συνδέσω τον πυκνωτή (δηλαδή είτε από την μία μεριά  είτε αναποδογυρίζοντας τον από την άλλη) το led σβήνει πιο αργά. Αυτό τώρα πως εξηγήται?
> rcl.jpg



Δεν εξηγείτε, στο παραπάνω κύκλωμα αν βάλεις το πυκνωτή σε ορθή πόλωση από το led θα περάσουν 250uA (μικρό ρεύμα για αυτό), σε ανάστροφη αν είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός (μπούμ) μετά από κάποιες ώρες.

----------


## FILMAN

> @FILMAN α)Δεν ξέρω αν ο πυκνωτής είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός, μόνο ένα KGM(M) γράφει απάνω  αν αυτό σημαίνει κάτι.
> 
> (Δηλαδή δεν έχει σημειωμένη πολικότητα; Εντάξει υπάρχουν και 100μF χωρίς πολικότητα αλλά χλωμό το κόβω να έπεσες σε τέτοιον...)
> 
> β)1) Τα 5v που δίνει το arduino συνεχής τάση δεν είναι?
> 
> (Ναι.)
> 
> 2) 100 uf είναι ο πυκνωτής αλλά το ξανάκανα το πείραμα και ιδού μια εικόνα
> ...



Αν ο πυκνωτής έχει πολικότητα (που μάλλον έχει) εσένα ποιος σου είπε ότι επιτρέπεται να τον βάλεις ανάποδα; Είναι σαν να παίρνεις μια αντίσταση του 1W, να τη βάζεις να καταναλώσει 100W και μετά να γκρινιάζεις που κάηκε... Η αντίσταση φταίει;

----------


## lakafitis

> .
> 
> @spirosfu Ασχολούμαι φίλε μου αλλά βλέπω *συνέχεια*  ( και όταν λέω συνέχεια εννοώ τόσο πολύ που καταντάει εξοργιστικό) ότι  το 80% της θεωρίας που μας μαθαίνουν είναι παραμύθια με καμία σημασία.



Αν το πιστευεις αυτο φιλε  τοτε εχεις διαλέξει λάθος επαγγελμα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Παιδιά μην τον πιάνεται από τα μούτρα, απλός αρχή είναι ακόμη και μάλλον τα έχει μπερδέψει κάπως!

----------

